
Satoshi's PGP Keys Are Probably Backdated and Point to a Hoax - ivarvong
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/satoshis-pgp-keys-are-probably-backdated-and-point-to-a-hoax
======
tlrobinson
If only we had some globally distributed tamper-proof database we could use to
timestamp data...

------
o_nate
It doesn't seem credible to me that the real Satoshi would have to gin up some
fake evidence that he was Satoshi. If he wanted to leave a trail of bread
crumbs, presumably he could have found some real evidence to leave behind. The
whole thing smells more and more like a hoax.

~~~
alpineidyll3
Agreed. Maybe the dead American was Satoshi, the Aussie was more loosely
involved, and is trying to pull a weekend at Bernie's.

It equally makes no sense that a man who has funds to assemble the Co1n
machine with Tulip Trading would muck about with an elaborate hoax like
this... It makes no sense in either direction.

